# AOR Satellites



## tvdxer (Aug 11, 2004)

Can anybody here see stuff west of 61.5°?

On Ku-Band there's Arabic and Spanish stuff (from Spain, as well as Basque, Galician, and Catalan programming) on Hispasat. One satellite has Russian channels. If you can see that far west, there's a channel from Iraq on one of the Atlantic Birds and Italian/Dutch stuff on Telstar 12. 

There's a load of stuff on C-Band, lots of it from Latin America and Brazil, but also European, Middle Eastern, and Asian channels.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I can see all the way to Hispasat 1C or D (whichever one the US can see)

I'm in MN


----------

